# Help with diet and a few questions



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi I am new to these forums and also new to having a decent diet to build muscles, although I have been doing weights for about a year.

So the diet I have come up with, considering I am on a low budget and I am also a pecsaterian (eat fish but not meat), is this..

Meal 1 - 100g Oats & Bananna ( 10g )

- Morning workout, Cardio, Burning 500 - 1000 kcal

Meal 2 - 2 Hard Boiled Eggs ( 20g )

Meal 3 - Vegetable Soup ( 20g )

Meal 4 - Baked potatoe with beans cheese and tuna ( 25g tuna ) ( 20g beans ) (5g cheese ) = (50g )

- Work Out, Weights -

Meal 5 - Protein Shake ( 15g )

Total protein = 115g

Is that enough?

The questions that I have are...

What other foods could I add and where?

Whats so good about oats? Sure they have 10g per 100g but they are like over 300 calories for that 100g. I want to build bulk in my arms but not put on weight over my stomach/keep my six pack visible.

With a diet like this how muh should I be lifting on my work outs?

Thanks :becky:


----------



## yoda1985 (Jul 31, 2008)

Unfortunately, If you want to bulk up you will add a bit excess fat and usually if you want one inch of extra size on your arms, you're looking at about having to add a stone in overall weight.

If i was you i would have a look in the stickies and pretty much copy the bulking diet regime (Obviously changing most meat to fish in your case though) because no offense but your diet sucks!

Also I dont know what your training plan is but just keep it simple. 3 times per week with heavy compound lifts and steady improvements each week.


----------



## wigan_78 (Sep 6, 2008)

hiya fella

just ask 115g of protein does not seem a lot how much do you weigh also if yr on cardio and burning 500 - 1000cal what is yr total cal intake in a day????? from the diet u described it does not seem enough.......post yr weight and calories and we can work out what u should be consuming...


----------



## cyclone1231466867948 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey mate i dont understand why your doing the cardio if your looking to bulk up.IMO you want to stick to the weights lifting to failing (lift till you cant lift any more) also depending on you weight 11/12 stone i think your geting enuff protein as i seid thats IMO.


----------



## SLJ (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi thanks for the response guys, I weigh 12 Stone!

I have added a few things to my diet to increase the protein a bit.

Also I am thinking about having alternate days with my diet, one day for bulking (Oats & Potatoes) and the other day the same as below but minus the oats and potatoes. The bulk days I will be doing weights. Do I need all these carbs to bulk, or is it just protein thats important?

Meal 1 - Vegetable Soup & 50g Oats w/ Jam (25g Pro) (350 Cal)

- Morning workout, Cardio, Burning 500 - 1000 kcal

Meal 2 - Vegetable Soup (20g Pro) (160 Cal)

Meal 3 - 2 Tins Tuna & Veg (40g Pro) (150 Cal)

Meal 4 - 50g Oats w/ Cheese (15g Pro) (250 Cal)

Meal 5 - Vegetable Soup (20g Pro) (160 Cal)

Meal 6 - 2 Baked Potatoes w/ Tuna Steak (20g) (140 Cal)

Meal 7 - 50g Oats w/ Jam (5g Pro) (150 Cal)

- Work Out, Weights -

Meal 8 - Protein Shake ( 15g ) (70 Cal)

Meal 9 - Vegetable Soup (20g Pro) (160 Cal)

Meal 10 - 50g Oats w/ Jam (5g Pro) (150 Cal)

Protein = 185g

Cal = 1740

I do cardio because im conscious of fat on the tummy area that I don't want, I just want to bulk my arms. Will cardio effect this at all?

Is there anything I could add to my diet, I'm considering eggs. Please reply with comments and suggestions. Thanks guys!


----------

